# What is considered "coding experience"?



## aleciaaa10 (Jun 23, 2014)

I started at a small ophthalmology practice in reception and quickly moved to check-out, where I collect copays/balances/surgery prepays.  I also started doing charge entry of the office visits.

Over time that has grown to me reviewing what the doc writes on the fee ticket, selecting different dx codes, and finding codes that weren't circled, choosing which codes to put for each CPT, more as an auditor than simply entering exactly what is written.  I've also been educating the docs on proper coding rules.

My question is this counts as valid coding experience, correct?  I've seen some threads where it is suggested that to get a job as a coder, start out with charge entry.  However, I believe that my role is more of a coder, despite the fact that I haven't been given that title  I'm sitting for the exam in September, and am hoping I have enough experience to jump into a full coding job.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AB87 (Jun 23, 2014)

It sounds Like your building Experience! Just make sure you are Reviewing the documentation before you release the Claim. Also its good that your educating as well.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 23, 2014)

I personally feel that a coder, reviews and codes directly from documentation, rather than from a charge sheet. 

I started out doing charge entry, and it was a great experience, I learned a lot in the job, but never considered myself a coder, because I just entered what the physician wrote/circled on the sheet. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## zanalee (Jun 24, 2014)

That is coding experience, I was told when I got my A remove as long as i open the coding book and used the codes I was coding. I started out as a biller where I had to change some codes when it was missing a digit.


----------

